# Calmac Ferries and Dogs..



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Our planned Whisky Hopscotch is in jeopardy  

I an unclear as to Calmac's policy re dogs on the boats.

I have their current brochure and it seems to say that on some ferries - the larger one's - dogs can be taken out of vehicles and travel with the owner in "dog "areas" on the boat ie not restaurants and bars

But on some ferries the dog must travel in the vehicle. If this is the case we will not be going.

Anybody any experience of dogs and Calmac?

Geoff


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi Geoff,
To be honest I'm not 100% sure on their policy re: dogs, but for what it's worth We've used them a few times on Mull crossings. The big boat (the Isle Of Mull) for Craignure I've seen dogs on board, but on the smaller boats, ( the open ones) I'd probably leave a dog in the car anyway. There's not a great deal of space to move about, & we tend to stay in the car too.
Nothing against you but I can understand Calmac if they are banned from leaving vehicles on these boats, there are quite a few places where an unruly dog could find itself in trouble i.e. overboard! Then the owners would no doubt sue Calmac in this day and age!!
Just my thoughts & experience i've had though, hope it helps a bit


----------



## jemshome (Nov 10, 2007)

Before we bought a motorhome we used Calmac ferries many times, travelling with two large dogs (English & Gordon Setter).

The dogs have either stayed in the back of the large 4x4 for shorter journeys - to the Inner Isles, for most of the crossings to Outer Hebrides and also to Orkney. 

When we travelled from Orkney to Shetland (longest journey other than Aberdeen to Shetland) we booked 'kennels' which were in the disused 'aft bridge'. We were the only ones to use these facilities so we were able to have the bridge as our private cabin - great views of sea life in warm and comfort with howling gale outside.

For shorter journeys, depends on nature of dogs and how they behave if left in vehicles, ours have always been fine.


----------



## Waggy (Jan 15, 2006)

Official Calmac information is here


----------



## 109481 (Jan 25, 2008)

We took 3 Jack Russell on a Hopsctch tickek to Arran/Mull/Skye with no problems.
They were even given titbits by members of the crew
We used the decks and the lounges. They of course were not allowed in the eating/drinking ares
ets hear it for Calmac


----------



## dcmo (May 19, 2005)

We've taken our Golden retrievers to the Western Isles more than once and on shorter ferry trips between the islands as well. Sometimes we have them with us and sometimes we leave them in the 'van with plenty of ventilation and water. It really depends on the size of the ferry, the weather, and the length of the journey.

Dogs are allowed on the open decks and in some covered areas but not, of course, where food is being served. I think it would be difficult for one person to manage but if there's two of you it is easy to take turns to visit facilities and get tea or warm up while the other minds the dogs!

I guess the main point is that there is no access to vehicles during the trip so you need to decide if the dog is to stay in the van or be with you. You can't change your mind mid-crossing! 

On smaller ferries and short trips our dogs are happier in the familiar surroundings of their motorhome and they are usually in view the whole time so I can reassure myself they are fine. I'm not aware of any trip where they couldn't be with us, we just choose to leave them in the van. Sometimes there are steep steps which our older dog would have struggled with. Certainly if you can carry your dog I can't see a problem).

On larger ferries and longer trips we bring them out and have not had any bother although I did buy a harness for our young dog in case he got spooked and slipped his collar (he didn't, he wasn't worried by the crossing at all). 

If you know the details of your planned trip I can ask my partner for details - he knows all the ferries and can probably tell you what each one is like in terms of dog facilities! 
:wink:


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi and thanks for the replies

I don't have a problem with Calmac's policy re dogs whatever it is - I just need to find out clearly what it is then I can make a decision.

For instance, a channel ferry, large car decks, no access during the voyage, dog in the van, then there is no way we will travel by this method.

If its a small open decked ferry, where you can choose to travel in/beside your own vehicle without leaving it, then there is no problem ie in the same vein/similar to Le Shuttle

If its a large vessel with a car deck and I can take the dog out of the vehicle into designated parts of the vessel, then there is no problem.

I think your replies have clarified the issue enough for us to make the decision. It would seem that we will be going

thanks

Geoff


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Whilst I value the "hands on" experience of my fellow motorhomers in preference to a large organisation, I have been pleasantly surprised by the response from Calmac. 

I sent an enquiry to them at 4 o'clock this afternoon and have had a rely at 4:25 which confirms the information from the forum.

"Thank you for your enquiry.

Your dog can travel free with you and can either be left in the car or
taken onto the passenger deck with you. However, please bear in mind that
you are not permitted onto the car deck whilst the ferry is crossing so the
dog will be left alone in the car. If you take the dog onto the passenger
deck then you must be aware that the dog is not allowed into some areas
where food is sold or displayed. There will be signposting to help you.

If I can assist further please do not hesitate to contact me."

So its 1st June to the 27th June island hopping 

Geoff


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

As a matter of interest, what is the problem with leaving your dog in the van on the ferry for an hour or so?

They usually just crash out, or if they get distressed and are liable to trash the van, you can always use a cage.

We regularly do ferries with our two dogs, hebredies, france. etc. On th Portsmouth-Caen crossing which is 6 hours, we always ask to go and check on them mid way through the voyage. Never a problem. 

The only time I worry is in hot weather, but we tend to travel out of season.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi krull

its not our dog 8) 

Its my sons dog and we have never taken him on holiday with us, apart from the odd weekend. He is 12 and not used to travel apart from the car. He is OK in our company but objects by barking if he is left alone in strange circumstances.

My son has just left home to live in Leeds and it is unlikely that he will be able to have Barney whilst we are away, as he is out for about 10 hours a day, as opposed to when he lived at home. Then it was no problem.

Things may work out so we don't take Barney with us but just covering all bases

Geoff


----------

